# Fin Rot



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

To put it very shortly; my little Betta had two separate fin rot episodes in three weeks. I am trying to figure out what did I do wrong. 

Background info: True Blue lives in a 1.5 gal tank that gets partial (50%) water change every 2-3 days and weekly ammonia tests. The tank was cycled for four weeks before his arrival. He's a pet store fish. The water in the pet store's bowl got into the tank when I first moved him because he's SO scared and I didn't have a better idea. 

Episode one was two weeks ago, just a week after I bought the little guy. There were holes and torn ends on his tail. I got him a half-gallon hospital tank that I placed under my study desk (dark place, right?) and aquarium salt. I added half a teaspoon of dissolved aquarium salt into the hospital tank and did 100% water changes daily for three days. The main tank also got a 100% water change and a thorough scrub. In 48 hours, True Blue gained every last piece of his tail back, and I moved him back to the main tank. End of story. I blamed it on the pet store water.

Episode two was yesterday. I woke up in the morning and realized that Blue is sporting brand new ruffles on his anal fin. I prepared the hospital tank and down under the study desk he goes. I immediately suspected that one of my tank ornaments is carrying a bad bacteria someway somehow. I spent 90 minutes this morning 'bathing' the little tank, along with the hideout, silk plant and every single individual glass pebble there is. I'd spend more time if I could but I have class  what else can I do? Have I done enough? Is fin rot just common or am I a bad owner? 

Thanks for your time x


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

From my understanding, fin rot is usually caused by water quality issues. Unless he's getting snagged on a decoration or something. probably with such a small tank the water gets fouled faster. Treatment for fin rot should be more frequent water changes. Daily even. And does your betta have a heater? Warm freshwater is the best thing you can do for him. So up the water changes to twice week at least. This is my thoughts on this.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes he has a heater. The temperature in his tiny tank is "designed" to remain constant at 84F. I'll try to do daily water changes but usually on Mondays and Wednesdays I really can't  thanks for your reply x


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How big is the tank and what decor is in there? Filtration? Have you tried the panty hose test with decor? Any chance you can pose some photos of him with the finot? Also, any chance he is tail biting?


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> How big is the tank and what decor is in there? Filtration? Have you tried the panty hose test with decor? Any chance you can pose some photos of him with the finot? Also, any chance he is tail biting?


The tank is tiny, 1.5 gal. Tank decor include: gravels, smooth glass pebbles, lone silk plant and a Spongebob house hideout. The Spongebob house didn't quite pass the pantyhose test, but I bandaged the sharp edges with a thick ribbon. The filter comes with the tank kit, I don't know what else to say about it. 

I am *still* trying to figure out how to post pictures  the fin rot is actually very mild and barely noticeable. I honestly wouldn't even realize he had fin rot if I didn't take daily pictures of him. So far, I detected the fin rots by comparing before/after (yesterday/today) pics. So, yeah, I can totally show you a pic of the fin rot. I just gotta figure out how to post it!


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Let's see if this works

This is the "before" picture for the second fin rot episode. Taken Wednesday night.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35442&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35442&size=1 border=0></a>

Thursday morning, THIS happens.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35418&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35418&size=1 border=0></a>

I didn't quite catch a good picture of the first fin rot episode, but this is how his tail looks like on 30th Oct.


This is 1st November. It's a screenshot from a video, because I can't take a good pic like I said.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks more like an injury from "sharp" plants than fin rot.
Ditch the plastic plants and go live or silk atleast.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't have plastic plants! 

If that's the verdict though. I've been thinking about getting live plants for a while now anyways


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would wait for others to speak also.
all your plants are silk ?
Bev mentioned the pantyhose test.
This is where you rub pantyhose on fake plant to see if it catches the pantyhose.If it does then it is sharp enough to damage the bettas fins.
He's a good looking fish,I hope things work out.
He may really enjoy a larger tank to strech his legs.Could be he keeps running into something in your 1.5g.
A heated filtered 5g would be minimun size IMO.
If it was a medical/water quality issue I don't think he would recover so quickly?


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I would wait for others to speak also.
> all your plants are silk ?
> Bev mentioned the pantyhose test.
> This is where you rub pantyhose on fake plant to see if it catches the pantyhose.If it does then it is sharp enough to damage the bettas fins.
> ...


I do appreciate you taking time to reply though  

I only have one plant, and yes it's silk. I've also mentioned that the hideout didn't quite pass the pantyhose test but I've bandaged the sharp edges. I do know he needs a larger tank, but now's not the right time. As long as I do frequent water changes he should be fine, right? I'm moving him to a ten-gal the moment I move in to my new apartment. I share my current room with a roommate, so I have only half of all the space. It's not like I have too many to begin with either =\ yet this place's monthly rent is so expensive *rant rant*

I also wonder how is it that he recover super quickly. But right now I have no better guess beside he's probably half Wolverine.

EDIT you know what? I'm throwing away this hideout and silk plant tomorrow. I should've known, nothing good comes out of cheap stuff. I'd get live plants and a hideout that *actually* passes the pantyhose test, not one that requires bandages here and there. I'll admit, at first I keep all of Blue's fishy stuff down to a budget. I kept the hideout even if it is obviously not good enough because I already paid twenty bucks for it. I bought Blue because I really miss my dog, and thought that keeping another pet would help. But I guess this little guy got me wrapped around his little fin already.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OK that is a bite. He could have been turning and seen his tail, thinking it was another fish took a nip. Just keep him clean and warm and he should heal.  It is possible he may do it out of boredom too, so watch him. Beautiful fish. Also, try to upgrade him to a three gallon one day, he will love you for it.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Whoa  I never catch him doing that? 

OK guys you've won me over. Tank upgrade it is. Now, not later.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Just a mini update to thank you all who gave advice and urged me to upgrade my teeny tiny tank. My little guy True Blue now lives in a 5.5 gal with two new ornaments that *actually* passes 'the test'. Patched-up Spongebob house is still there because I have yet to find a replacement (it's amazing to see how limited the fish section in Petco is) but it's leaving my tank ASAP. I'm not quite sure how to purchase live plants from Petco (do I just dip my hand in and carry the plant, with water dripping off it, to the cashier table??) and nobody was there for me to talk to, so silk plant is also still there. That is also subject to change. 

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=35482&ppuser=157178><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=35482&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Careful,not all plants at petco are aquatic!
The ones in the tank MAY be fine,BUT most in tubes on shelf are not!
Someone who works at petco should have pulled plant ,bagged it and put price on it.
You did a real (I mean REAL) good thing for your betta!
Silk plants are ok like I said before.


----------



## OliviaS (Sep 18, 2014)

Aw thanks for your kind words  x my little guy meant a lot to me. 

Odd, my local Petco doesn't even have live plants on shelves. They have them inside the tanks with the fishes, which is why I wondered what do I do if I want to purchase one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You would have to ask the employees for some, like you do the fish. As for a replacement for the Spongebob thing, how about a betta log? You can get floating or just a plain old sinking one. My bettas love the floaters though. 

I thank you wholeheartedly for upgrading him, he looks happy and the tank looks fantastic!


----------

